# Can I automatically stop recording after a set time?



## alan sh (Sep 25, 2020)

I want to leave my PC recording something, but I'd like it to stop after a set time. Is this possible?

Thanks for any info

Alan


----------



## Banyarola (Sep 25, 2020)

Tools/Output Timer


----------



## alan sh (Sep 25, 2020)

Brilliant. Thank you.


----------

